# R5 Q&A - shared experiences



## David - Sydney (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi. Thought I would open up a thread for Q&A/FAQ for the R5 where you can ask questions and hopefully get some answers along the way that aren't embedded in the overheating debates.

Q1 for me is that I didn't seem to get close enough ie minimum focus distance with me R5/RF adaptor/EF100mm L macro for 1:1 yesterday. Can anyone else check/confirm this or have I done something wrong?


----------

